# Can anyone reccomend a good pet transporter?



## fivecardstudpts (May 10, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone out there can point the way towards a good pet transporter that they may have used and liked. 
Thanks
Jessica


----------



## Mzyla (May 10, 2012)

I sent you Email. 
We got Two "Pets & Livestock Transporters" bidding - I posted this on U-Ship.


----------



## carolinagirl (May 16, 2012)

I used a transporter I found on U-ship.  The price was really reasonable and the pups were healthy when they arrived.  The transporter did not get them to me as quickly as he said he would and ended up doing a lot of pick-ups and drop-offs on the way, plus an overnight stay that was unplanned.  He was going to do a second overnight but he was only 40 minutes from the house so I made him bring them to me, even though it was 2:00 am.   I was SO worried and upset but couldn't do a thing about it since he was enroute and had my pups!! In the end what was supposed to be a 15 hour delivery took 51 hours.  I'd never do that again.  I'll pay double and air ship the next ones I get.


----------

